# Gold fever....need help



## maninwhite300 (Nov 30, 2015)

hello everyone
I was wondering if anybody know how to find rocks that contain ore gold.
Best regards


----------



## upcyclist (Nov 30, 2015)

That would be a mining & prospecting question, not a refining question. Some of the guys here have experience in that field, but it's secondary to the main purpose of this board. You can probably find them if you ask _specific _questions in the Mining & Metal Detecting subforum.

That being said, best of luck on your search!

--Eric


----------



## upcyclist (Nov 30, 2015)

Comment to Mods: if I'm not on the right track and/or it's too soon for me to be commenting on "the main purpose of this board", feel free to PM me or reply here


----------



## Finn from Ecuador (Nov 30, 2015)

Well, one option would be that you get geological maps of your area from National Institute of Geology of France. Then study those maps, choose the most interesting place and then go there and look.

Salud

Finn


----------



## jeneje (Nov 30, 2015)

This is a short answer but, the right answer. Gold is where gold is found. Another wards go hiking and take a test pan and have some fun.

Ken


----------



## Reno Chris (Nov 30, 2015)

At a gold mine?


----------



## galenrog (Nov 30, 2015)

The best way to deal with a clearly off topic message is to report it as such. If there is any doubt, however, leave it be. I think that you are right on this one. The op should have posted in the prospecting sub forum.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Nov 30, 2015)

I've merged maninwhite300's two threads into this one.

Maninwhite, please do not double post. It is against forum rules. Choose the best section, make your post, and wait for replies. Be patient. Many members aren't able to get on the board often.

Dave


----------



## maninwhite300 (Dec 1, 2015)

ok,sorry ...newbies fault


----------



## torscot (Dec 1, 2015)

Here's some info that should help. I am assuming you are from Algeria, as your profile lists you as originating from that country. There are 248 known mineral species listed on the website www.mindat.org from Algeria. None of them are gold or gold related, Nor even silver related minerals listed. So looking in your backyard may not help. Algeria is located on the same branch of he Atlas mountains as Morocco, and gold and its related minerals have been found there. Your best bet. visit this site, www.mindat.org then in the search box on the top right enter Algeria, then enter your next door neighbor Morocco. it will bring up every listed mineral local and known mineral in that country for collecting. Good luck, don't quit your day job.......yet.

Look for locations that have gold listed in it's native form. You might find visible gold in the mine dumps, Stay away from deposits listed as sulfide deposits. The gold is almost never visible to he naked eye. A good hard rock gold ore runs 1-5 grams per TON. The best hard rock mine in the world here in Canada ran for a while at 3 oz per ton.

Or you get lucky like Reno Chris here on the site and find big placer nuggets. I know there had to be a lot of skill ( and some luck)involved there. Specimens like that are found only in a few places in the world. The best gold specimen I found this summer from hard rock mine dumps and prospecting in the bush here in Ontario, Canada perhaps has a gram in a fist size piece. It was visible to the naked eye, I found that "old school" by moving a lot of rock and looking at every piece..... I still have my day job.


----------



## maninwhite300 (Dec 2, 2015)

thank you torscot you inspired me i really appreciate.............


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 3, 2015)

Torscot makes good points. (nice to meet you by the way.)

If you're looking at sampling hard rock mining product then you need to understand that yield you get from one sample can and will often vary dramatically from the yield you get from another sample taken a mere 10 feet away. That's the way it works, and you have to have a good understanding of the geology of the strata from which your product is coming from. 

That geology is extremely specific. For example there are certain types of gold bearing rocks that are found in literally half a dozen places on the planet, and there are others that are found in many many places. 

As Torscot alluded, in the vast majority of cases you are also looking at sulphide concentrates in addition to the gold. An ore that is running at 1g per tonne to 3g per tonne of gold is not likely to be showing visible gold. It does surprise me that people still feel that they can chemically process a random sample of non concentrated ore and get tangible results at this level of yield without a professional set up. Personally for sampling a tonne of ore I would be looking at a physical process.

Although my knowledge is limited in this area however having worked with experienced hard rock miners who are used to this kind of processing I can assure you that sampling a tonne of ore and getting pretty accurate gold yield results (note I only mention the gold yield) is not a long term exercise when you use the correct equipment. 

Jon


----------



## Finn from Ecuador (Dec 4, 2015)

I would still advice to check the National Institute of Geology of France. Algeria was part of France until 1962.

Salud

Finn


----------



## maninwhite300 (Dec 4, 2015)

Thank's guys............. :idea:


----------



## rickbb (Dec 4, 2015)

maninwhite300 said:


> hello everyone
> I was wondering if anybody know how to find rocks that contain ore gold.
> Best regards



Try looking for it. Start with google, typing in "gold mines near me", yielded 76 million hits in 0.48 seconds.


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 4, 2015)

rickbb said:


> maninwhite300 said:
> 
> 
> > hello everyone
> ...



Wow that's a LOT of gold mines near you Rick :shock: :shock:


----------



## rickbb (Dec 4, 2015)

lol, too bad they aren't all actual gold mines. Tons of business, jewelry stores, web sites with gold mine in the name showed up as well.


----------

